# Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Radon Beleuchtung?



## SamSemilia2012 (16. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich überlege mir zur Verlängerung der Fahrzeiten eine gute Beleuchtung anzuschaffen. 

Hat jmd von Euch eine der beiden Radon Lampen im Einsatz und kann darüber berichten? Ich finde im Netz quasi nichts dazu.

Gemeint sind vor allem die beiden hier:

http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...-lampe-44807?gclid=CKyR38Scl70CFe3ItAodqAoAdg
http://www.bike-discount.de/de/kauf...lampe-106445?gclid=CNiLxfScl70CFQoYwwod7hQAVQ

Danke und viele Grüße


----------



## ron101 (16. März 2014)

Habe zwar nicht gerade diese beiden von Radon. Habe zwei Chinesenböller von DX eine schaut so ziemlich gleich aus.
Eine habe ich auf dem Kopf und eine Am Lenker, das geht prima in der dunklen Jahreszeit.

Cheers
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MikeGa (16. März 2014)

Hab die aus dem 2. Link.
Macht schön hell und recht breit, also nicht nur nen Spot. Würd ich wieder kaufen.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (16. März 2014)

@ron101: Hättest Du nen Link für mich? Würde gerne mal P/L vergleichen.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (16. März 2014)

@MikeGa: Das klingt ja schonmal super. Hast Du die damals im Sale für 99 Euro gekauft oder ist die Lampe auch den Standardpreis wert?


----------



## MikeGa (16. März 2014)

Hab glaub ich damals 149€ bezahlt. Ein Bekannter mit der ner Lupine wollte nach einer gemeinsamen Ausfahrt auch gleich bestellen. Gab es aber zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade nicht. Super ist wirklich die breite Ausleuchtung.


----------



## ron101 (16. März 2014)

@samsemila 2010
Habe leider nicht mehr den exakten link zu der Lampe die ich habe.
es hat so viele, da ist es recht unübersichtlich.
Die eine fahre ich mittlerweile den 4ten Winter und sie funtz immernoch prima.
Sind auf jeden Fall alle WorldWideFreeshipping.
Wie es in Deutschland mit Verzollung ausschaut weiss ich allerdings nicht.
Daher würd ich die eher von Hs-Bikediscount nehmen.

Anbei Link:
http://dx.com/c/flashlights-lasers-999/bike-lights-947

Einen Flat to Round Plug Converter braucht es noch dazu:
http://dx.com/p/flat-to-round-power-plug-convertor-3529#.UyXl9s45Dv0

Cheers
ron


----------



## filiale (16. März 2014)

Schau mal bei http://www.fasttech.com/
Oder http://www.magicshinelights.de/
Oder generell im Forum hier bei der Beleuchtung. Da gibt es gaaaaaaaaanz viele Alternativen.


----------



## SamSemilia2012 (17. März 2014)

Danke!


----------

